# New Investment Of Ssf



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Items below U must have - SPS, superpouch, bunnys, assy from Simpleshot-- the small dia. tube (tex) is very good.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Be still my beating heart!! Man, you have got quite a treasure shown in those pics. 
All those pouches and rubber...... I can smell the wonderful aromas now......


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the Kudos! -- Tex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I too thank you for the mention.

And I always feel relief when the pouches arrive where they are supposed to.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

you're welcome!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Very nice assortment...looks like lots of fun ahead


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

nice haul !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have all of those things and will agree that they're top notch!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

M_J said:


> I have all of those things and will agree that they're top notch!


I saw yuor video several times final for SPS


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just a smörgåsbord of awesome stuff!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

What are the bands on the bunny busters?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

sharpshooterJD said:


> What are the bands on the bunny busters?


Gum rubber, If you are looking for it, contact "flatband" Gary Miller.


----------

